# Squidward "The Third Eye"



## chongmagic (Nov 20, 2019)

Really loving playing around with this one so simple, but so fun!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Dali (Nov 20, 2019)

I see what you did here...


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 20, 2019)

Dali said:


> I see what you did here...
> 
> View attachment 2208


Very nice, did you draw that yourself?


----------



## Dali (Nov 20, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Very nice, did you draw that yourself?


No, it's based on an image found and then did some treatments on it, remove some Illuminati lines out of it.  

I just found it funny we both used eyes. 

My first post ever here was about it in September: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/squidward-green-cyclope.1300/


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 20, 2019)

terrific graphics


----------

